# Are LUSH products ok to use during pregnancy?



## ribboninthesky

Hi Ladies, received the LUSH Christmas mag today and I've been drooling over it all day!

OH said that if there is anything i want from it, he will get it for me, but I'm not sure whether the products are OK or not to use?

Does anyone have any idea please?

Shell xx


----------



## passengerrach

no idea but i was thinking the very same thing yesterday lol maybe e-mail them and ask


----------



## ~KACI~

If they are ok you've gotta get one of the massage bars, i had this one and there brilliant for OH to spoil you with 
https://www.lush.co.uk/index.php?pa...ategory_id=479&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
x


----------



## ribboninthesky

ONE of the massage bars??

I want LOTS.........of EVERYTHING!! :rofl::rofl:

Suppose I could drop them an email to ask, that's if they would know? xxx


----------



## fairywings

Hi, I went to LUSh recently and got a few balls that go in the bath and a massage bar and they told me when I asked if they are safe for pregnancy that almost all their products are safety approved for pregnancy. They also said to ask about ones that have too strong an oil, but that was it. Just ask when you go in. :) The bath ones are totally fine. (and the massage bar I got.)


----------



## fairywings

P.S: The massage bar I was approved for (that I was told would help with the hormones) is called : Therapy. It is to "lift your spirits and help with scars and stretch marks".

That is what it says on the label. :)


----------



## lammy456

this is going to sound wierd but when i was preggers i craved smells of soaps haha not food so i lived in LUSHland haha it was my heaven it became my second home in the shower xx


----------



## cybermum

I was thinking the exact same thing,I love Lush!
Mmm,lovely baths and massage bars ...


----------



## jen1604

Hi chick.I bought some stuff when I was preggo and was told most of it was fine but when youre in your 3rd trimester to just check theyre approved.So when you put together your order I would definitely just give them a little call/email and double check your products xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have loads of lush stuff and I never thought about whether they are ok for pregnancy?

I've not been able to use my deodorant bar though as it's stinging when I do, I'm guessing this is down to hormonal changes?


----------



## passengerrach

let me know if u e-mail them and get a reply


----------



## ribboninthesky

passengerrach said:


> let me know if u e-mail them and get a reply


Will do! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lush are a customer of ours, i speak to the MD (owner) quite a lot, if i speak to him soon i will ask. He NEVER bring me any products :cry:


----------



## moose

Mmmmm soft couer or the honeymooner massage bar! Heavenly.

I too would love to know if the products are safe!


----------



## PeanutBean

I've used Lush bath bombs and massage bars during pregnancy. I would suggest to be on the safe side to avoid any that contain lavendar or rosemary (or any of the other potentially harmful oils, I'm sure google will divulge all!).


----------



## JayleighAnn

I went into Lush yesterday and bought some stuff, asked what's safe to use whilst in pregnancy, and the manager told me it was all safe even in 1st tri as none of them contain enough essential oils to do any damage x


----------



## Sparkleyone

I emailed LUSH when I was pregnant with my 1st child, as I had these concerns too. This is the reply I got! Hope to help xx

Dear Karen

Thank you for your recent e-mail

In response to your query, after checking with our Head Formulator we feel 
that all of our products should be suitable for use whilst pregnant, trying
for a baby and when breastfeeding. The amount of essential oils included
should pose no problem, we understand that in the practice of aromatherapy 
where a high concentration of oils are applied to the skin certain oils are
to be avoided, however the amount of essential oils included in our
cosmetics should pose no problem.

We feel that our 'Therapy' Massage Bar is especially lovely for 'Mums to 
be', as it can be used to keep tummy's moisturised. Any products that
moisturise the body and help to keep the skin supple and stretchable (to
help prevent stretch marks) will be ideal for you at this time. Our 
'Butterball' Bath Ballistic is another good choice (soothing fragrance and
contains pieces of real cocoa butter for moisturising the skin) and either
of our body moisturisers will be suitable. The 'Dream Cream' hand and body 
lotion is great for especially dry skins and 'Sympathy For The Skin' is a
moisturising cream which can be used after a bath/shower to keep skin soft
and supple to help prevent stretch marks.

Thank you for the time taken to contact us. We do hope you will 
continue to
enjoy Lush products in the future and if you have any further comments or
queries do not hesitate to contact us again.
It will be fine for you to use the lovely smellies that you have stashed
in your bathroom! 
Regards
Jared


----------



## cybermum

I bought the Twikle Twinkle bathbomb on saturday and massage bar mentioned above and wow!
I was in heaven 
Go for it ladies!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh my god,I had never even considered they could have been bad during pregnancy!:dohh:

But thankfully my LUSH addiction can continue. I have so many bars and bombs and bubble bars in a pamper box I recently decided to have more long soaks in the bath.....hmmmm must mention in passing to hubby that they are safe and massage bars are especially good!

Emma.xx


----------



## elm

I've been using their shampoo and conditioner throughout pregnancy but took the shower gel I got from there back as it contained some banned oil and I didn't want to take the risk (even though they'd said it only has a little bit in that shouldn't have any effect). 

x


----------



## fairywings

Sparkleyone said:


> I emailed LUSH when I was pregnant with my 1st child, as I had these concerns too. This is the reply I got! Hope to help xx
> 
> Dear Karen
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail
> 
> In response to your query, after checking with our Head Formulator we feel
> that all of our products should be suitable for use whilst pregnant, trying
> for a baby and when breastfeeding. The amount of essential oils included
> should pose no problem, we understand that in the practice of aromatherapy
> where a high concentration of oils are applied to the skin certain oils are
> to be avoided, however the amount of essential oils included in our
> cosmetics should pose no problem.
> 
> We feel that our 'Therapy' Massage Bar is especially lovely for 'Mums to
> be', as it can be used to keep tummy's moisturised. Any products that
> moisturise the body and help to keep the skin supple and stretchable (to
> help prevent stretch marks) will be ideal for you at this time. Our
> 'Butterball' Bath Ballistic is another good choice (soothing fragrance and
> contains pieces of real cocoa butter for moisturising the skin) and either
> of our body moisturisers will be suitable. The 'Dream Cream' hand and body
> lotion is great for especially dry skins and 'Sympathy For The Skin' is a
> moisturising cream which can be used after a bath/shower to keep skin soft
> and supple to help prevent stretch marks.
> 
> Thank you for the time taken to contact us. We do hope you will
> continue to
> enjoy Lush products in the future and if you have any further comments or
> queries do not hesitate to contact us again.
> It will be fine for you to use the lovely smellies that you have stashed
> in your bathroom!
> Regards
> Jared

The Therapy massage bar is what I mentioned in an earlier post and the woman said the same thing as he did in his email, glad the woman was right. :)


----------



## agibubu

I was 21 weeks pregnant and used bath bomb and got awful allergy it was called chill pill.


----------



## rwhite

I wouldn't imagine they would be dangerous to use while pregnant at all :) After all, they're low in chemicals (parabens, etc) so what's the harm? Pamper yourself xx You'll be smelling lovely and feeling lovely in no time :flower:


----------



## Pussycat

I worked for Lush for about 5 years and yes, all of the products are safe for use in pregnancy.
Every so often the staff get pregnant too - and as far as I'm aware all babies come out absolutely fine after their Mums spending whole working days surrounded by those delicious smells and handling all of the products (and probably their houses as well - most staff have enough stuff at home that they could just about open their own mini-Lush store!)


----------



## billybump

I've used lush stuff throughout my pregnancy and not had any problems. Dreamwash is great (yes it does contain lavender but I have found advice on this to be conflicting), I love therapy and each peach massage bars, the solid shampoos ate fab and last ages, as for bath stuff I've loved butterballs, cinders and so white, plus any other that have taken my fancy, comforter is lovely too. In all I'd use them and recommend them without any worries, just be aware that your skin might react differently to normal.


----------



## hivechild

I've been using Lush stuff with no problems. :thumbup: Of course, now I'm tempted to go buy a bunch more!


----------



## neady

my nan got me loads from there and asked the women if they ws suitable for pregnant women, they told her that MOST products are fine as they only contain natural products, x


----------



## AFC84

Yup I've been using a massage bar [can't remember the name] that has these little beans in it and it's gorgeous...I have friends who work there, one of which has a little boy and I'm always in there chatting and asking for recommendations and they've never said anything would be unsafe to use. 

Aha just read the reply from Lush, good good :)


----------



## billybump

AFC84 the bar you're using is Wiccy Magic Muscles, it's designed for after sports use, it's lovely on sore tired legs and when you get cramp :)


----------



## AFC84

Oooh yeah that's the one!

I'm also loving Fresh Farmacy which is a cleanser bar, Brazened Honey face mask, Snow Fairy shower gel [always!] and this cinnamony soap stuff....I'm obsessed with cinnamon things at the moment!


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww I am glad I've seen this, I am sending hubby to lush next weekend to get some bits for my neices and hoping he's gonna get a few stocking fillers for
me too :)


----------



## NuKe

I have ONLY been using Lush products!! Makes me feel a lot better as they are all 100% natural! Will be using them on Poppy once she arrives, plus Burt's Bees stuff too! Shame it's all a bit pricey!


----------



## billybump

My sprog will be a lush baby too, just need to be careful with baby's delicate skin.


----------



## PeanutBean

I know this is an old thread. You're all right about natural being good of course but some things are dangerous i pregnancy including lavender and rosemary oils. They can both bring on miscarriage in sufficient quantity.


----------

